# farrowing??



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi,
my gilt is supposed to be farrowing tommorrow. this is my first farrow aslo- i've been there right afterwords but never seen the actual birth, and it wasnt my sow.

any of you had litters before? 

heres a pic from yesterday during her dinner. lol, this is daisy, duroc x. she's bred to Fireworks at lean value sires...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wish I could help Katrina .... I do not know ...about farrowing.......sorry... :hug: 
Must be exciting though..... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Where's my Grandad or Mom?? LoL! They raised hogs... :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it's ok..if I do need any help there is a breeder down the road from me. 
and a bunch pf hog forums. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad ......you know people ...that know......good luck Katrina..... :wink: :greengrin:
Nice pig you have there....


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I've witnesed a live birth before, only seen them on video. It's amazing how fast they spit those piglets out.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

maybe tonight- she's looking really uncomfortable, no milk yet though. 
i'll update tommorrow.
BTW its 11:30 and still light outside!! haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keep us updated Katrina.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool! I have a potbellied pig. Not the same thing though.

11:30 and still light? I used to love it in summertime in Oregon and Washington. It would be light until midnight. Loves it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

just went and checked her, she's laying down....getting restless.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....sounds like it may be soon?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I predict 6 babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sounds about right....Dreamchaser.....I same the same.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a friend that raises pigs, I've been around them before farrowing and after wards.....your sow looks to be hiding 8 in there...maybe more!
Her teats aren't filled and usually they plump right up just before they deliver.....and they come fast. I've had the joy of raising the runts as well as a little orphan. Piglets are so cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's grown in size since the pic...but no milk yet, being a gilt she wont fill up until right before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be checking back! Hope to see bunches of lil' pinkies soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i hope she has them soon

i'm leaving for two weeks on sunday...out of state :worried: 
a friend who will do the injections, casterating, and tooth nipping if i'm not there, and she lives across the street *score!*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i'm leaving for two weeks on sunday...out of state :worried:


 I pray... that she has them before you go......and has a healthy delivery.... ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Any news?


----------

